# Randor? 7UP"Spot"



## Iram (Sep 13, 2011)

Looking for info on a Randor BMX 7UP "Spot" theme bike tryng to find a year for it. Thanks !


----------



## Iram (Sep 13, 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!!7!


----------



## Iram (Sep 13, 2011)

found out that randor bikes where sold at Toys r us in the 80's and 90s.. but nothing else


----------

